# Reel Big Fish



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Anyone a fan of this lot? Went to see them for a third time last night and they were brilliant as always. As most of you know I'm into heavier music but I do like a bit of Ska Punk and I love Reel Big Fish!!






One of the best cover versions ever! lol


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks for that, must dig their album out have done done great covers and new songs also.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Yeah their cover versions are brilliant. They seem to be able to take a well known song and make it totally their own.

Have you got their 'Fame, Fortune and Fornication' album? It's all covers and very good for it. Also this was off their previous studio album, they even manage to make it sound right.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

I love RBF, I have been listening to some of their old stuff a lot lately


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

If you like their old stuff, check out the new album they've done. It's a best of but all re-recorded versions of their older songs. 

Also there's a 2nd disc with acoustic versions which is really good.


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

I've got them all but the latest one, just can't find them.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Tut tut tut, well get searching young man hahaha. 

The latest one is good, not only for the re-recorded version but the acoustic 2nd CD.


----------



## smegal (Aug 14, 2009)

In disbelief that no one had posted the video for beer!


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

haha my wee bro went to see them years ago !


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

smegal said:


> In disbelief that no one had posted the video for beer!


I shall address this right now!


----------

